# WindowsXP - Windows 98 Netzwerk will nicht



## Flo<H> (26. September 2002)

Ich habe folgendes Problem, ich will meinen Computer mit dem von meinen Eltern vernetzen, um unter anderem ihren Drucker zu benützen. Das hat auch alles funktioniert, als ich auf beiden Rechnern Win98 drauf hatte. Nur habe ich vor einiger Zeit meinen PC auf XP umgerüstet, und seitdem bekomm ich das Netzwerk nicht mehr zum laufen. Ich hab jetzt schon mehrmals alles neu eingerichtiet und immer wieder überprüft ob die Einstellungen (arbeitsgruppe) übereinstimmen. Aber ich habs nicht hinbekommen.
Das Netzwerk auf dem Win98 Rechner ist noch so konfiguriert wie zuvor, alle Protokolle installiert und auf die Arbeitsgruppe Familie eingestellt.

Meinen XP Rechner hab ich (mehrmals) mit dem Assistent eingestellt, hab Netzwerk ohne Internet gewählt und auch als Arbeitsgruppe Familie eingegeben. Auf beiden Rechnern sind Ordner freigegeben. 

Nur wenn ich jetzt auf netzwerkumgebung gehe sehe ich bei beiden immer nur den eigenen Rechner. 

Am Kabel und an den Netzwerkkarten kann es nicht liegen, weil die Karten eine Verbindung anzeigen (grüne LED) und in Windows zeigt es mir eine aktive Verbindung an. Außerdem hatte ich mal ein Netzwerk mit Internetverbindung über Netzwerk installiert (Win98 Rechner connectete übers netzwerk zu XP und mit dem dann ins Internet). Das hat auch funktioniert. 

Nur Drucker und Ordner-sharing hat nicht funktioniert. 
Ich hab vorher öfters mal was von Gastzugang bei XP gehört, hab ihn glaub ich auch aktiviert, bin mir aber nicht sicher, brauch ich den??

hab auch versucht die rechner gegenseitig anzupingen, aber ich wusste ned wo ich die ip des anderen rechners herbekomm.

Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen.

Vielen Dank im Voraus.

Flo


----------



## WhiteWolf (26. September 2002)

Bei dir könnte das Problem ev. sein das deine beiden rechner verschiedene Subnetmasken haben. Schreib doch mal IP und Subnetmaske von beiden auf.

Die Sachen findest du raus:

Windows XP:

Start --> Ausführen --> "cmd" eingeben ohne "" und enter drücken.
nun kommen eine DosBox darin gibts du "ipconfig /all" ein und dann suchst du dort unter dem namen deiner Netzwerkkarte nach IP und Subnetmaske


Windows 98:

Start --> Ausführen --> "winipcfg" eingeben ohne "" und enter drücken.
Dann kommt direk ein fenster wo die Sachen drinstehen. ev musst du da auch noch deine Netzwerkkarte auswählen.

Cu WHiteWolf


----------



## Moartel (26. September 2002)

Win98 kann nicht auf Ordnerfreigabe vn 2k oder XP zugreifen. Da würde ich dir einen FTP- oder http-Server empfehlen (Wenn's nur Dateien sind ftp). 
Druckerfreigabe habe ich selbst noch nie probiert.

Allgemein ist es problematisch 2 Rechner zusammenzuschließen die Softwaremäßig 2 Generationen auseinander sind. Zwischen Win98 und WinXP liegen Welten, da kann es leider zu Problemen kommen.


----------



## Flo<H> (26. September 2002)

hey cool, so schnell wurde mir ja noch nie geantwortet 
vielen dank für eure schnell hilfe!

naja wenn das gar ned gehen kann, dann liegts ja gar ned an mir...


----------



## WhiteWolf (26. September 2002)

Hmmm nene halt das geht

Ich hatte früher auch win xp und 98 susammen im Netzwerk. Aber wenn es dir nur umd dir Druckerfreigabe geht und der Drucker am Win98 PC hängt dann gehts schon net so einfach.

Cu WhiteWolf


----------



## Flo<H> (26. September 2002)

ach so...

also ich brauch beides, datei und druckerfreigabe.

aber ich versteh ned warum des bei mir nicht geht...


----------



## Moartel (26. September 2002)

Wie schon oben geschrieben kannst du die Dateifreigabe vergessen, ein ftp-Server auf dem du dir volle Lese/Schreibrechte in den betreffenden Verzeichnissen gibst und auf den du dich mit Internet Explorer einloggst hat fast denselben Effekt und die Bedienung ist praktisch dieselbe. Ich mache das hier bei mir so und das funktioniert einwandfrei  

Guter FTP-Server:  http://www.bpftpserver.com/


----------



## Flo<H> (26. September 2002)

hm... aber wenn ich des mim ftp server mach, dann kann ich aber denn drucker von dem anderen rechner nicht benutzen oder?


----------



## WhiteWolf (26. September 2002)

Ne aber so kannst du wenigstens Dateien in beide richtungen hin und herschieben. Aber eigentlcih solltest du mit Win XP auf win98 zugreiffen können nur umgekehrt net.

Hast du das mit den Subnetmasken mal überprüft ?


Cu WhiteWolf


----------



## Thomas Lindner (26. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Moartel _
> *Win98 kann nicht auf Ordnerfreigabe vn 2k oder XP zugreifen. Da würde ich dir einen FTP- oder http-Server empfehlen (Wenn's nur Dateien sind ftp).
> Druckerfreigabe habe ich selbst noch nie probiert.
> 
> Allgemein ist es problematisch 2 Rechner zusammenzuschließen die Softwaremäßig 2 Generationen auseinander sind. Zwischen Win98 und WinXP liegen Welten, da kann es leider zu Problemen kommen. *



Das geht "einwandfrei" habe selber, in der Firma, ein Netzwerk eingerichtet das funktioniert problemlos *nach anfänglichen Problemen, da ein Netzkartte defekt war*

Server *lol* Windows 98 II und am Hub 2 PCs mit (XP oder auf Wechselplatte ME, bzw. 98 II) (alle Betriebssysteme gehen) am Hub zweiter Hub dran (Kabel dazwischen *smile* und 1 PC mit XP, einer mit Win 98 (erste Version), ein Laptop XP.

Vorher war noch ein Reservecomp mit Win 95 dran

Jeder PC findet jeden PC, alle können auff alle PCs zugreifen und die DRuckerfreigaben funktionieren auch.


----------



## fluessig (27. September 2002)

Das geht. Hast du den Rechnern feste IP Adressen zugewiesen? 
Hier nochmal ein Beispiel mit Zahlen (stellst du bei der unter Netzwerkumgebung *rechtsklick* Eigenschaften, TCP/IP Verbindung ein):
Nimm für den einen Rechner als IP Adresse 192.168.0.2
Für den anderen die                       192.168.0.3
die Zahlen nach dem letzten Punkt sind dabei immer beliebig von 0 bis 255 wählbar (die .1 ist manchmal reserviert für Router oder XP Internetfreigabe)
Beiden Rechnern gibst du die Subnetmask 255.255.255.0
Hoffe das hlift, Arbeitsgruppe ist eigentlich egal entscheidend ist nur, daß du den Drucker dann auch frei gibst.
Hoffe das hilft
fluessig


----------



## Thomas Lindner (27. September 2002)

Bei mir hat es auch ohne feste IPs geklappt


----------



## Flo<H> (27. September 2002)

so werd das gleich mal probieren...


----------



## fluessig (27. September 2002)

Stimmt das mit automatisch Beziehen klappt auch - wo es immer Probleme gibt, ist wenn man mischt. Dann hats bei mir meist immer nur in eine Richtung geklappt (2000/XP hat alles gesehen, 98 nichts). Ich halte aber eine feste IP vergabe aber trotzdem für sinnvoller, da es bei mehr als 2 Rechnern einfach mehr Übersicht bietet. Auch soll der Bootvorgang dadurch schneller sein (ich hab den Unterschied noch nicht bemerkt)
Und man kann im prompt sofort "C:\>ping 192.168.0.x" angeben und weiß sofort ob es überhaupt eine Verbindung gibt. (als Tipp an Flo[H])


----------



## Flo<H> (27. September 2002)

:-(
so hab jetzt das mit subnet maske und fester ip versucht, aber des geht trotzdem nicht... 

naja irgendwas fällt mir schon noch ein... 
trotzdem danke für eure hilfe!!!


----------



## Flo<H> (28. September 2002)

so, problem gelöst, ich weiß nicht warum, aber der XP Rechner hatte eine andere arbeitsgruppe, als ich eingegeben hab... Naja jedenfalls erkennen sich die PCs gegenseitig in der Netzwerumgebung und von dem 98er Rechner kann ich auf den XP zugreifen, aber andersrum kommt einen Fehlermeldung:
"Auf \\PC1 kann nicht zugegriffen werden, sie haben eventuell keine Berechtigung diese Netzwerkresource zu verwenden. Wenden sie sich an den Administrator des Servers, um herauszufinden, ob sie über Berechtigungen verfügen.    Der Netzwer Pfad wurde nicht gefunden."

Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen??


----------



## essar (30. September 2002)

Also....

ICh für meinen Teil habe ein 2 XP Rechner mit einem Win98 rechner im Netzwerk laufen und habe auch noch einen Zentralen Proxi mir so eingerichtet das einer der Computer in meinem Falle ein Modem besitzt und alle anderen Rechner ob XP oder was auch immer ins Netz gehen können....

Ich habe auch ab und zu WinNT 4.0 Rechner drannnn hängen wo ich auf meine Resourcen zugreifen kann....

Ich habe generell kein problem mit Fileshareing....

Ich weis nicht was da das Problem sein soll....

Vergebe doch einfach feste IP´s  z.B. 192.168.1.x und mask 255.255.255.0 alle in eine Arbeitsgruppe auf Jedem Recher einen Ordner mit vollzugriff freigeben fertschhhhhhh....


was ist dein Problem.??????


essar


----------



## Flo<H> (30. September 2002)

also mein prob:

die PCs erkennen sich gengeseitig, aber ich kann nur von dem 98 auf den XP zugreifen und nicht andersrum. von XP auf 98 kommt oben genannte Fehlermeldung.


----------



## Flo<H> (30. September 2002)

vielen dank für eure hilfe, aber des problem liegt wo anders: vernetzt ist (mittlerweile) alles einwandfrei, die Computer erkennen sich gegenseitig in der netzwerkumgebung, und ich kann mit dem Rechner der Win98 drauf hat auf einwandfrei auf den WinXP Rechner zugreifen. Aber wenn ich in der Netzwerkumgebung des Xp Rechners auf PC1 (das ist bei mir der Win98 Rechner) klicke bekomm ich die Fehlermeldung "Auf \\PC1 kann nicht zugegriffen werden, sie haben eventuell keine Berechtigung diese Netzwerkresource zu verwenden. Wenden sie sich an den Administrator des Servers, um herauszufinden, ob sie über Berechtigungen verfügen. Der Netzwer Pfad wurde nicht gefunden."


----------



## Thomas Lindner (30. September 2002)

Hast Du das Netzwerk am XP PC mal über den Assistenten einrichten lassen?

FRAGE 1:

Wähle beim Assistenten mal aus : "Das Netzwerk wurde noch nicht eingerichtet" - manchmal klappt das ( getestet , mehrfach )....

FRAGE 2:

Welchen "Clienten" nutzt Du am Win 98 PC, weil mit dem "Family Logon" ginbt es komischerweise ab und an Schwierigkeiten - "Windows- oder Microsoft Netzwerkanmeldung" testen ( Family Logon löschen, vorher Profile sichern).


----------



## smashy (17. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Flo[H] _
> *also mein prob:
> 
> die PCs erkennen sich gengeseitig, aber ich kann nur von dem 98 auf den XP zugreifen und nicht andersrum. von XP auf 98 kommt oben genannte Fehlermeldung. *



Hey cool, genau das problem hab ich auch. :/

Mein XP Rechner will nicht auf windows 98 rechner zugreifen, aber andersrum gehts. Hab mich mal erkundigt, anscheinend gibt es das problem öfter.

Wäre cool, wenn jemand helfen kann.


----------



## S-Orbital (1. August 2003)

Hallo,

ich das gleiche Problem wie oben beschrieben.

Netzwerk mit 3 Win 98 PC`s und einem Win XP.

Unter den Windows 98 kann ich auf alle zugreifen und auch auch auf den Win XP PC.

Aber der Win XP PC kann in der Netzwerkumgebung zwar alle sehen aber nicht auf die PC´s zugreifen. Es steht immer dort "auf die Netzwerkresource kann nicht zugegriffen werden." Subnet und IP Adressen sind richtig, habe feste IP Adressen verwendet. Ich kann auch alle PC´s pingen. 

Meine Frage: Was muss ich auf den Windows 98 Rechnern verändern damit ich auf sie vom XP zugreifen kann. Ein Protokoll installieren, anderes Anmeldeverfahren (bisher windows client anmeldung)? 

Danke für euere Hilfe!


----------



## S-Orbital (1. August 2003)

Hi nochmal,

ich glaube ich hab jetzt die Lösung.

Man muss alle Dienste ausser Microsoft Client anmeldung löschen.
Also das Familiy logon und was es sonst noch gibt.

Grüsse S-Orbital


----------

